# best time to try to conceive



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

hi all

i started my first clomid on  24th may , took 1 table day a day from day 2 to day 6.

i just wanted to ask if you can give us any advice on the best times to have sex ?

my scan with the consultant is on the 3rd of june, any advice and tips welcome


thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's hard to say really unless you know when you ovulate. Ideally you should be having BMS before, on & after ovulation day to maximise your chances. I guess you're not having tracking scans to see how you are repsonding? Have you any idea when you ovulate normally - with opk's or temping etc?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Hope 171

Are you having a scan to show the follies on the 3rd June? Is that your cd12? I have been told that you should have BMS from about day 10-20 every other day. I've read that Clomid can make you ovulate 5-10 days after your last tablet which would be on day six. 

Hope this helps a little bit?! 

Tamsin


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Hope - it seems to vary woman by woman, but Tamsin's right re; 5-10 days.

You can use this calculator to work out the actual dates if that makes it easier:
http://babymed.com/Tools/fertility/clomid/Default.aspx

I'm charting my temperature as well.

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I would go for bms from cd 10 onwards every other day so you cover all bases

  

NIkki xx


----------



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello all,

Can I ask a quick question once you get your postive result on the ovulation test kits how many times should you baby dance that day and the following day? Should you do it on the third day as well?

I am trying to encourage my DH who is feeling rather exhausted by it all  
Hippyx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hippychik said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can I ask a quick question once you get your postive result on the ovulation test kits how many times should you baby dance that day and the following day? Should you do it on the third day as well?
> 
> ...


Hi

I would try and have as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards, for at least a week.

An OPK (ovulation predictor kit) only detects the LH surge and not actual ovulation...you would usually ovulate around 36hrs after the LH surge (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later)....for the OPK to be positive, your test line should be same or darker in colour than control line...if it's lighter than control line then that's still a negative OPK and not quite picked up the surge.

Clomid can effect OPKs so don't start using them straight after last clomid pill, wait 3 days or so then start using OPKs...and if you have PCOS this can cause unreliable and false positive results on OPKs do don't hold too much with them, just use them as a guide.

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us but an egg can only survive about 12-24 hours once released so it's always best to start having plenty of sex leading up to ovulation, around ovulation and just after....this ensures there's a constant fresh supply of sperm for when the egg pops.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you for your advice, I read your email about 5 times to make sure I understood it.

We will certainly give it a go!
Good luck to you
Hippyx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive been told the same as minxy - Good luck and have fun


----------

